# Honda 928 Dies when I engage the auger



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

So my 928 dies when I engage the auger. I am thinking there is something wrong with the auger protection system as the red light starts blinking and dies. where is this system located? is it electrical or mechanical? Thanks


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

I had searched before I posted and didn't see anything but upon searching again I found this








How It Works: Auger Protection System, HSS1332ATD


Take a look...this device is exclusive to the Honda HSS1332ATD (electric start version). The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch...




www.snowblowerforum.com




I'll located the switch and see whats happening


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SBF. Is it a new machine? If not I would check for something binding the auger. As you can see when searching there aren’t many failures on the APS. Did you have anything obstruct / set it off during use in the past?


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey. I have owned it since new. I think it has around 100hrs on it. Yes I have stopped the auger before by finding an extension cord or two. The auger spins freely so I’ll dig around and see what I can figure out. Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> Hey. I have owned it since new. I think it has around 100hrs on it. Yes I have stop the auger before by finding an extension cord or two. The auger spins freely so I’ll dig around and see what I can figure out. Thanks


maybe @tabora can shed some light on this.

is there a re-set function?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Look for some of that copper wire that may have worked it’s way into the auger bearings.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> Look for some of that copper wire that may have worked it’s way into the auger bearings.


Yes, what @vmax29 said... If the auger shear bolt protection system is activating, then something is keeping the augers from turning freely in sync with the gearbox. Be sure to check the limit switch, auger shear bolts and clevis pins, too.


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for all the reply’s. I have to believe it is an electrical problem as the red light starts blinking the second I turn the blower on. I can turn the auger freely so is there a rely that could be a problem or just the limit switch inside the gear box?
I’ll be ordering a service manual for the blower but won’t have that for a little while.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> Thanks for all the reply’s. I have to believe it is an electrical problem as the red light starts blinking the second I turn the blower on. I can turn the auger freely so is there a rely that could be a problem or just the limit switch inside the gear box?
> I’ll be ordering a service manual for the blower but won’t have that for a little while.


did you call the dealer and speak to one of their certified techs? they probably know.


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

So The place where I bought it lost there deal with Honda and no longer deal with Honda, he was a terrible representative of Honda and I was glad to see he lost that deal. So I won’t be calling him. Though that’s a good idea and I may call another dealer and see what they say.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> So The place where I bought it lost there deal with Honda and no longer deal with Honda, he was a terrible representative of Honda and I was glad to see him lost that deal. So I won’t be calling him. Though that’s a good idea and I may call another dealer and see what they say.


please let me know what they say. I have very little experience with HSS models due to most are still under warranty and I have not heard of this issue as yet. If someone in my group has this question I would like to give them some solid advice.

You eliminated the possible problem of something tangled in there I assume. Do you have any history of anything being caught in this auger?


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Nothing like wrapped up and tangled in the auger. The auger has always stopped when it found an obstruction. I’ve had it stop at least 5 times by finding something in the snow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> Nothing like wrapped up and tangled in the auger. The auger has always stopped when it found an obstruction. I’ve had it stop at least 5 times by finding something in the snow.


Best answer already given... Have you verified the condition of the limit switch, bearings, shear bolts, clevis pins, etc? You'll need to disassemble the auger components to check if ALL the above have been verified.

The Auger Shear Bolt Guard detects high torque levels and immediately shuts off the auger and the engine, protecting the snow blower. I would start with the limit switch.


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Yup I’ll be cracking open the auger gear box to have a look at the switch. It has to be the problem.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> Yup I’ll be cracking open the auger gear box to have a look at the switch. It has to be the problem.


The switch is on the outside... You just unscrew it.








Are you sure you have THOROUGHLY examined all the previously discussed items?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Check continuity and connectivity on the wire from the APS switch to the plug behind the hour meter first. I don’t have my shop manual in front of me but it should terminate there. Check where the wire passes through the bucket etc for possible damage or grounding. Just a thought.


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> The switch is on the outside... You just unscrew it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I thought I had to open the housing to see what’s happening. So I did see the Black connector so that just needs to be disconnected and then unscrew the switch. Thanks for that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The switch is on the outside... You just unscrew it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to relate the times I dug too deep into a repair when the solution was right in front of my face. Tore a Honda right side tranny apart because the tracks were not moving and come to find out both drive wheel pins were missing.

It wasnt a total loss taking apart the gearbox and replacing the bushings and the countershaft which were about 20 years old but that was about 4-6 hours of work that really didnt have to be done. You talk about being embarrassed. 

Oh well , the new owner received a rebuilt final drive gearbox and I received a valuable lesson about "jumping the gun."


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

So I finally got to looking at my snowblower. I went a bought a 7mm wrench to disconnect the sensor, once disconnected the machine does not shut down with the auger engaged and the light is not blinking. Not sure if the sensor itself has malfunctioned or the slip plate is stuck but it works and that is the main thing. At some point I will get the sensor out(which looks like I need to take apart the auger as I can't get to it with a wrench/ratchet) and have a look.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The switch is on the outside... You just unscrew it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder also. oh well....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> At some point I will get the sensor out(which looks like I need to take apart the auger as I can't get to it with a wrench/ratchet) and have a look.


You should be able to access it with a combination wrench... I like these ratcheting ones.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/gearwrench-7-piece-mm-ratcheting-wrench-set-1037863?cid=Shopping-Google-Product1037863&gclid=Cj0KCQiAuP-OBhDqARIsAD4XHpcZ476amWlH1ciFJweX4emx8F0VfPEqFt9Qojg0kvioY9pcl5AAltwaAmLJEALw_wcB


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Hmm. Well, I will have another look. I didn’t see an angle at which I could get a wrench on it when I was in there.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> Hmm. Well, I will have another look. I didn’t see an angle at which I could get a wrench on it when I was in there.


Should be right from the front... Under this guard (cover) here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Should be right from the front... Under this guard (cover) here.
> View attachment 186688


Wouldnt you replace or test sensor to see if that is the problem before removal/bypass? If a new sensor does not shut down engine then you know for sure there is no other problems. If a new one also shuts down the engine could you perhaps be causing more expensive repairs down the road by bypasssing?

seriously want to know as I have very little repair exp with these HSS models.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Wouldnt you replace or test sensor to see if that is the problem before removal/bypass?


Yeah, as I've suggested to him, the FIRST thing I would have done after checking the shear bolts and clevis pins would be to pull out the limit switch and check it. It's just a simple switch.


----------



## Mr_Tiggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Well thanks for the thoughts but I’m not sure why you thought I didn’t know where the sensor was. As I mention I disconnected the sensor and also stated I could not get a wrench on the sensor when I first had a look. I’ll post what I find when I get the sensor out.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr_Tiggy said:


> Well thanks for the thoughts but I’m not sure why you thought I didn’t know where the sensor was.


Sorry, but it's been about a month and a half. When you first posted I went out and pulled my limit switch and checked/reinstalled it in maybe 5-7 minutes, so my suspicion was that you might have needed a visual cue. At one point you were talking about disassembling the gearbox to get to the switch, so just trying to be helpful...


----------

